# What's your favorite dish from each type of cuisine you eat?



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Mmmmm, I love food. Here are some favorites. What are yours?

Chinese: General Tso's Chicken
Thai: Green Papaya Salad
Mexican: Chile Verde
Peruvian: Lomo Saltado
Vietnamese: Banh Mi Sandwiches
American: Fried Chicken
Argentinian: Steak with Chimichurri Sauce
Indian: so many, but a really spicy Lamb Vindaloo is great
Philippino: Pork Adobo
BBQ: Kansas City style Ribs
Japanese: Tonkatsu Ramen (and sushi)
Italian: Pasta Arrabiata
Seafood: Manhattan Clam Chowder


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Scottish: Champit Neeps and Tatties and Haggis

Scottish: Mutton Pie

Scottish: Mince and Stovies - suet dumplings optional

No way - deep fried Mars Bars


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Italian: a good seafood risotto
'Indian': mutton bhuna
Russian: Bitkis
Irish: steak and colcannon
Welsh: bara brith


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Chinese-Hom Bow(from a particular place) or any dish with home made noodles
Japanese-Sashimi or Shio Ramen
Moroccan-There was a large lamb pastry with powdered sugar that was excellent, don't know the name
Greek-Avgolemono soup or braised lamb
Ethiopian-Injera and lamb
Mexican-Tamale or torta con lengua


----------

